# Rotary Elite



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks psychlist and RLT


















This is a really great quartz watch. Sure, there's a big Panny influence going on, but that is no bad thing.

Only just noticed that the crystal is sapphire - a first for my little collection. Also my first watch with a cyclops. You can only see the date if you are looking dead straight at the dial. Form over function I suppose.

The case shape is beautiful and the lume glows very strongly.

I've distressed and abused the strap even more, so it's really old looking.

Haven't shown the 710 yet. Gulp.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice one Makky, I was admiring one of those in a Jewellers window a only the other week. Rotary have some really nice designs IMO.

Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Running_man said:


> Nice one Makky, I was admiring one of those in a Jewellers window a only the other week. Rotary have some really nice designs IMO.
> 
> Andrew.


Classic design even if it is 'borrowed'....lol

It looks great.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

makky

it's a real beaut, i kept looking at it and trying to think of ways to get it into the house without the 710 finding out when i suddenly remembered the yellow streak down my back and decided to forget about it























john
















ps, well done, wear it in good health


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm glad you like it Mark - you've done a good job on the strap


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

psychlist said:


> I'm glad you like it Mark - you've done a good job on the strap


I was wondering what you have done to it







I like it and looks good with the watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That is a nice looking watch Makky.









The case shape reminds me of the watch that the pre-war (WWII) Czech air force used.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

PhilM said:


> psychlist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you like it Mark - you've done a good job on the strap
> ...


Basically you rub off the top layer of the leather.

I use a scalpel or very sharp small craft knife with a curved blade. Hold the knife at right angles to the surface of the leather as if you're going to cut through it. Then 'rub' the blade from side to side over the surface. You can press quite hard. The surface finish of the leather will get rubbed off. You'll end up with a rough suede like finish to it, and the colour will lighten as you reach the natural material underneath. The forked end of a Bergeon springbar tool is also great for roughing up the surface. Don't forget the sides of the strap too - it looks a bit odd if the top is rough and the sides are shiny.

You could sand down the finish. The only danger is sanding over any stitching will fray the threads.

If it's a waterproof finish on the strap, you'll lose that.

Happy distressing.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks makky might have to try this top tip


----------

